# Sony vs LG Confused between 42" TV Model



## aliahmedem (Jul 10, 2015)

Hii People,

I have done a lots of research and also seen the TV models live in stores,But yet not able to decide which will be the best.OK the TV Models im referring are *Sony KDL-43W950C and LG 42LB6500.*

Sony looks awesome with the design and the display color,Also the duct speaker which is provided is super cool,The sound is real awesome in Sony compared to the LG model mentioned above. And Sony has another model *KDL-43W800C *which excludes (Skype inbuilt camera,Duct Speaker and Tri-Luminous Display) compared to 950C Model. And they both have a price variation about 12K. And Sony has Android OS which is very user friendly and providing 16GB of storage(where 8GB is for Apps).

And the thing that bothers me again and again is *3D experience.*People Say that LG has the best 3D Exp. and I have not yet seen the 3D in Sony.And Also Sony has Active 3D where as LG is Passive.

I have seen reviews that Passive 3D are the best,And also active glasses cost more(which sony doesnt provide with the TV).

But LG has IPS Panel where sony doesnt provide that.

*LG 42LB6500 comes with price tag around 65K and Sony 43W950C with a price 73k

*But I'm Still confused to choose the One.

Advice would be helpful.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 10, 2015)

Your quote of the LG TV is really high compared to online prices, and that of the SOny is really low.

Anyway, Sony > LG ( personal opinion ) when it comes to picture quality, IPS Panel has better viewing angles but look dull compared to Sony display ( LG 6500 vs  Sony 700B ) 

It's upto you whther you feel it's worth paying the extra 15-20k.

P.S. I own a Samsung ehehe.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 10, 2015)

Check both of these panels personally and see which one you find more appealing. And do you really need 3D. 
Pro tip: This time when you go to check out the tv just take a few of your movies or video songs high quality preferably and see which one you like more.


----------



## aliahmedem (Jul 10, 2015)

The price i have put on are the market price in my area.. Thanks for ur suggestion though..


----------



## aliahmedem (Jul 10, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Check both of these panels personally and see which one you find more appealing. And do you really need 3D.
> Pro tip: This time when you go to check out the tv just take a few of your movies or video songs high quality preferably and see which one you like more.




I asked the store keeper to play a high res.  Video song on both.. Sony got my attention..with its sound... LG lacked in sound.

And yes i do need 3D.


----------



## aliahmedem (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes i need 3D...and also checked a high res. Video.. Sony has best Audio compared to LG


----------



## $hadow (Jul 11, 2015)

aliahmedem said:


> I asked the store keeper to play a high res.  Video song on both.. Sony got my attention..with its sound... LG lacked in sound.
> 
> And yes i do need 3D.



Don't ask the sales person to play a video ,take a video with yourself and than ask to play it. What is your budget?


----------



## aliahmedem (Jul 13, 2015)

My budget is 60k and can afford +10k


----------



## iSLaND (Jul 13, 2015)

LG passive 3D is best. Though Sony non 3D PQ will be best. 
Most LED tvs have poor audio. Simple soundbar/2.1 speakers will do the trick. If you need even better sound add a HT.


----------



## baiju (Jul 13, 2015)

I have both sony and lg tvs, though not  the same models you mentioned. The sony is 40" 3d. I would suggest sony as it has better picture quality compared to lg. ips displays have bad black levels. The black levels on my sony 3d is almost perfect. No backlit bleeding in sony. Where as in lg dark scenes look like grayish. On a side note, 3d looks better in big screens. 3D in a small screen (42") is not so great.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: Sony vs LG Confused between 42&quot; TV Model*

Better Sound from TV Speakers ? You'd rather buy a set of speakers. Don't decide based on sound.

- - - Updated - - -



baiju said:


> I have both sony and lg tvs, though not  the same models you mentioned. The sony is 40" 3d. I would suggest sony as it has better picture quality compared to lg. ips displays have bad black levels. The black levels on my sony 3d is almost perfect. No backlit bleeding in sony. Where as in lg dark scenes look like grayish. On a side note, 3d looks better in big screens. 3D in a small screen (42") is not so great.



This is the downside of IPS panels, blacks look bright 

But i stil prefer the natural colour of IPS displays over the artificially saturated display of a few models of Sony. It may lok good while at showroom, but over long period of time you'll feel the need to tone down the colour a bit for daily viewing.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jul 14, 2015)

Sony without a doubt is much better. But sony is costly.
LG is cheaper. But picture quality is not even close to sony.

If you have any problems with colour, saturation, brightness etc. You can adjust them with the inbuilt setting.


----------



## aliahmedem (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank u guys for ur suggestions.... Finally im getting Sony from a local store for 71k..


----------



## paddybhat (Aug 25, 2015)

Have Sony KDL46EX720 - edge led + 3D, no question on image quality its one of the best, but the panel lasted only for 3 years. Now its all gone, and the replacement is costing me 31,000/-
When asked about the build quality of the product, they said electronic devices are subjected to wear and tear so no option for reducing the cost of replacement. Always used with stabilizer and took good care of my TV  
But not am not sure of spending 31000 on panel again. Cheap electronic parts in SONY for sure.


----------



## venkatraman_r (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi,
Just logged in to this post and noticed this one. Not sure if it would still help but here is my personal opinion. I was never a big fan of LG TVs until I saw it one recently. My friend in Australia got a LG 42 inches 3D and I was dazzled with the 3D performance. The clarity and depth is just great and I have never experienced it in any other popular brands. Again, this is just my opinion. I got myself a 42LF6500 recently (Aug 2016) for around 55K with 3K cash back from Girias in Chennai.

I am quite happy with the purchase and it simply works with any 3D glasses. No need to buy manufacturer proprietary glasses.




aliahmedem said:


> Hii People,
> 
> I have done a lots of research and also seen the TV models live in stores,But yet not able to decide which will be the best.OK the TV Models im referring are *Sony KDL-43W950C and LG 42LB6500.*
> 
> ...


----------

